# Cavs vs Hawks - Fri, Dec 1st - 7:30 PM



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*vs*









*Cleveland Cavaliers (9-6)* *vs.* *Atlanta Hawks (6-7)*

*Date:* Friday, December 1st, 2006 
*Where:* Philips Arena - Atlanta, Georgia
*TV:* FSOhio, NBA LP
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Time:* 7:30 PM - ET

















































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (11)
*PF:* Drew Gooden (90)
*SF:* LeBron James (23)
*SG:* Shannon Brown (3)
*PG:* Eric Snow (20)
























































*SF:* Josh Smith(5)
*PF:* Shelden Williams (33)
*C: * Zaza Pachulia (27)
*SG:* Joe Johnson (2)
*PG:* Speedy Claxton (12)


*
Game Notes:*

- Hawks have a quick guard, Ty Lue who will prob own us again unless Brown decides to actually play Gibson. 

- Joe Johnson has been on a roll lately, don't be surprised if he drops big #'s on us without Hughes

- Will Shannon Brown get meaningful minutes this time around? Will Gibson actually play??


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

You can be sure that Speedy will have a career game and Tyrone Lue will torch us as always. While Brown fails to make in game adjustments and lets our old men get destroyed by younger, quicker, more athletic guards.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> - Hawks have a quick guard, Ty Lue who will prob own us again unless Brown decides to actually play Gibson.


If Gibson gets to play and Shannon sees significant minutes and Lue still proceeds to bust us up all the same, then God bless him. Lue would have at least earned it then. But if the rookies don't play much and our old core gets taken to school once more, I'm going to scream.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibson needs to play this game. Has to happen. Lue already torched Hughes, Snow, and whoever we threw at him last game and no Hughes this time. Gibson might get lost on defensive rotations but we have to see if he is capable of playing with these quick guys because frankly we have no one else who can.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

if ATL wins they'll be at .500 14 games into the season. Might not seem like much but that's surprising to me. This should be a live crowd, too. LeBron and retro night, and on Friday nite.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> If Gibson gets to play and Shannon sees significant minutes and Lue still proceeds to bust us up all the same, then God bless him. Lue would have at least earned it then. But if the rookies don't play much and our old core gets taken to school once more, I'm going to scream.


Man I couldn't agree more. If we went down and Brown plays the rookies, so be it. At least they got experience. But losing with Snow playing 42 mins? :banned:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Strong start so far by Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I really hope this isn't going to be another version of the Indiana game where we blow a big lead. LOL with this team I'm not even happy with a big lead unless its close to the end


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Joe Johnson is heating up: Lebron should take the initiative to guard him at some point


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great Lue into the game. Why isn't he starting ahead of Claxton.

Instead of Gibson, Jones comes in

Snow/Jones backcourt again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF Newble?!!! you got to be kidding me


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Ira Newble checked into the game. Interesting.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No Gibson, more PT for Marshall, and no PT for Gibson? what is this guy thinking.

Lebron covers up so much crap for this team


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Surprise Lue starting to heat up: this is dumb


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Ira Newble is out there to show his trade value (hahah)

Dear lord why did Shannon get in foul trouble, now he wont play till 3rd quarter. 

Newble should play in a 40 and over YMCA league..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Newble against JJ. JJ is licking his chops here


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 32-26 after the opening quarter (6 point lead).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AAAarghh Mike Brown is pissing me off


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We are confused, You have to wonder how confused Sasha feels.

Damon playing good D.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

God, I teach 6th graders to rebound and chin the ball. Come on Z, you cant have that happen.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> We are confused, You have to wonder how confused Sasha feels.
> 
> Damon playing good D.


Boobie must be really confused as well


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just keep the lead till Lebron comes back


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Are they isolating Snow and Z ?

Snow last couple games looking like 98' Eric Snow, lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Are they isolating Snow and Z ?
> 
> Snow last couple games looking like 98' Eric Snow, lol


Good for Snow I wish his defense against quick guards could improve as well.

I wonder if Atlanta is saving the Lue pick and roll offense till the second half.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> WTF Newble?!!! you got to be kidding me



Owned, Agreed, Repped. I cant believe, Brown really sucked.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Ha, I had no idea that happened to Mark Price, what a shame.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Damon Jones on the way.:yay:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

notting_hill said:


> Owned, Agreed, Repped. I cant believe, Brown really sucked.


LOL. Poor Newble...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Got to like this. Once Newble was sat: lead has grown with Lebron sitting. Keep him on the bench till we need him: we've got a back to back


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Got to like this. Once Newble was sat: lead has grown with Lebron sitting. Keep him on the bench till we need him: we've got a back to back


Nvm: Lebron back


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

d jones is the shiz. :lol:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

If only we maintained this effort for 48 minutes we would actually be good, game in and game out.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If I was the atl coach I would just throw pick and rolls with Lue and JJ in the second half. Teams have to know the scouting report against us


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ughh Lebron losing the ball to Pachulia?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gibson in the house! 3-ball time!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gibson again! Yes, it's great having a guard who can shoot out there! =)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Boobie Gibson!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gibson is the best point guard on this team. Believe it.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is the reason why we are insisting on Gibson and Brown. Great Job so far.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I wonder if Mike Brown will notice this. Dear god we all hope

Was Newble an average hard nose defender 3 years ago? Since when is subbing in a tight not loose player a good offense / defense sub ?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

My man Boobie is getting it done. Great stroke.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is not getting the same calls anymore. I'm not sure what the deal is?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

What's up with E. Snow?...he's on roids or?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^IMO any minutes Newble gets over Shannon Brown or Sasha are wasted minutes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron is not getting the same calls anymore. I'm not sure what the deal is?



He should change his name to Dwayne Wade.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Gibson is the best point guard on this team. Believe it.


Which is why I said Gibson should start a while ago, even though it may have seemed premature or homerish back when I said it, now it doesn't seem like a stretch at all.

Cleveland leads 62-52 at halftime (10 point lead).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Which is why I said Gibson should start a while ago, even though it may have seemed premature or homerish back when I said it, now it doesn't seem like a stretch at all.
> 
> Cleveland leads 62-52 at halftime (10 point lead).


Sadly you know it wont happen in the 06-07 season. 

But assuming Brown/Gibson both improve off their rookie year. Not bad too think Gibson-Larry-Bron-Drew


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Sadly you know it wont happen in the 06-07 season.
> 
> But assuming Brown/Gibson both improve off their rookie year. Not bad too think Gibson-Larry-Bron-Drew


Gibson-Larry-Bron-Drew-*AV* :clap: :cheers:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think you guys are crazy. Dan Gibson makes a lot of rookie mistakes, especially on defense. And on offense if you pressure him he will turn it over.

From Mike Brown's perspective, E. Snow is old reliable. And Damon Jones does everything Daniel Gibson does, except with less mistakes. Gibson is good off the bench. Frankly so is Brown. Brown is doing only slightly better than Wesley was doing. 

Both rookies have a ways to go, and Mike Brown IS playing them. He is getting them meaningful experience. If they keep their heads up and continue to progress they could see bigger roles in the second half of the season or next year.

You guys act like playing either one or both is going to save the season. 

I do agree it's infuriating that Ferry signed Wesley for the same amount we could have given Flip. I have no frickin' idea why we don't have Flip on this team right now. Guy saves our cans, and we let him just walkt to Detroit. That was dumb.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> I wonder if Atlanta is saving the Lue pick and roll offense till the second half.


:laugh: Sorry, that just came out funny.

I'm surprised Atlanta is not down by more the way they are playing. It's just Joe and 4 other guys watching.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I will say this though. Dan Gibson is a lot better player than Shannon Brown. I don't really see why Shannon is going to be better than Sasha. But Gibson is a player. He's got swagger. As he gets more mature he should be a key component down the road for future Cavs incarnations.

Which puts us in a tough spot. Because we need Dan now.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh, and I'm really digging these pac man uni's. They need to bring these out more often.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> :laugh: Sorry, that just came out funny.
> 
> I'm surprised Atlanta is not down by more the way they are playing. It's just Joe and 4 other guys watching.


Yeah but Joe is destroying the Cavs.

And I'm sorry, but the obvious matchup here is Lebron on Joe Johnson. Lebron needs to accept the challenge and shut his team usa teammate down. Kobe Bryant last night scored 50 and took on Kirilenko. Lebron needs to learn that kind of possessivity of the game. If he takes out Johnson in the second half, the Cavs could win this game in a walk.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^DJ does everything Gibson does? When did DJ ever drive down the lane and dunk like Gibson? 

Gibson brings athleticism AND range, and a defensive mentality. DJ is playing alot better this year, but plain and simple he doesn't have the natural gifts Gibson has. Yeah he is prone to mistakes *right now*, but he has gotten better and better with increased minutes. 

To me Gibson is ideally suited to play with our starting lineup. His strengths are exactly what the team needs.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I think you guys are crazy. Dan Gibson makes a lot of rookie mistakes, especially on defense. And on offense if you pressure him he will turn it over.


All the love to you, mate. But I think you're crazy here. I'll take mistakes with talent over consistency with mediocrity anyday.



> Brown is doing only slightly better than Wesley was doing.


Wesley was playing like one of the worst players in the entire league. Brown's doing a good deal better.



> Both rookies have a ways to go, and Mike Brown IS playing them. He is getting them meaningful experience. If they keep their heads up and continue to progress they could see bigger roles in the second half of the season or next year.


Brown's coaching like a hardened conservative. A little too slow for my tastes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs come out settling for jumpshots again...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron should have given that one up


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Thats twice Lebron had Brown running on his side on a fastbreak and looked the other way.

I know Mike Brown cant like Shannon going under screens giving up open jumpers.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah. Let Brown throw down a major dunk and maybe that will get him going. Shannon's an energy guy, so he needs some garbage/open/fast break baskets to get a rhythm.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Jumpers Jumpers Jumpers Jumpers


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This team has issues. The same jumper crap game after game, does Coach Brown not address this?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We would have taken Maurice Ager out of MSU if we wanted 20 footers taken, you athletic put it on the floor Shannon. Grrrrrrr! His shown near nothing tonight, just standing around if you look at him off the ball.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shannon Brown has had 1 good shooting game all year. And his defense has been average at best.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We're going to lose this game.

Is it really that hard for Lebron to figure out he needs to get his butt in the post?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Shannon Brown has had 1 good shooting game all year. And his defense has been average at best.


And considering out perimeter defense has been below average at times, it's an improvement.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron refused to pass the ball to Snow for the open jumper.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland needs to slash, even if it means a few bullish drives into the basket with flashy handles.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> And considering out perimeter defense has been below average at times, it's an improvement.


It looks the same to me. I don't see Shannon moving his feet all that great on defense. I'd rather play Sasha and Damon. At least they bring offense. Or hell even Gibson. Brown may have been better in college, but Gibson is a better pro.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> It looks the same to me. I don't see Shannon moving his feet all that great on defense. I'd rather play Sasha and Damon. At least they bring offense. Or hell even Gibson. Brown may have been better in college, but Gibson is a better pro.


Damon doesn't play the same defense to me and that's visible. But we'll see as the season progresses. But unless Damon hits a defensive groove, I would doubt seeing that. Gibson gets control when he steps on the court and LeBron looks for him. Brown is seemingly being ignored and I don't know what the deal is about that. It's like he's being frozen out a little. Even when Brown can receive passes for open dunks, he's not getting the ball. And that's pretty bad in my book.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Dan please dont fall in love with the 3 ball, you are too talented...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Snow's playing well tonight.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Snow playing quite well. I cant complain with him attacking the basket and shooting those short baseline jumpers and elbow shots.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Dan please dont fall in love with the 3 ball, you are too talented...


Exactly. Daniel can slash well but even he's not driving. This problem has spread over most of the team. Oddly, it's Eric Snow who's driving the most and while I'm glad he's playing well, it's bizarre he'd be more aggressive than the other guys.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Dan Gibson left his ankle at the 3pt line. I wonder if we went and signed Lue if he would put up 20-10 or something. (lol)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Lue made a great shot. It's like the whole team was taken to school.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I have Lue on my fantasy team. He's doing numbers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think it's silly that only Eric Snow is capable of driving the basketball on this team.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

When Gibson gets minutes they seem to be clutch minutes, that must atleast stand for something.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So do you guys give Mike Brown credit for putting this lineup out there? I mean, he's playing Dan Gibson in crunch time, like you guys have been clamoring for. He's starting Shannon Brown like you guys have been clamoring for. Sometimes you can't lose for winning.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gibson/LeBron/DJ making baskets. Atlanta calls time-out. 13 point lead.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> So do you guys give Mike Brown credit for putting this lineup out there? I mean, he's playing Dan Gibson in crunch time, like you guys have been clamoring for. He's starting Shannon Brown like you guys have been clamoring for. Sometimes you can't lose for winning.


Are you complaining that we just went on a 11-1 run ? I dont understand that message.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> When Gibson gets minutes they seem to be clutch minutes, that must atleast stand for something.



He might end up as our point guard version of Verejao. Where Mike was slow to play him, but when he did, he played him in the fourth.

Though he also seems to be using him as matchups dictate.

I like the kid a lot, but he is still a rookie out there. But unlike Shannon, he doesn't play nearly as scared.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> So do you guys give Mike Brown credit for putting this lineup out there? I mean, he's playing Dan Gibson in crunch time, like you guys have been clamoring for. He's starting Shannon Brown like you guys have been clamoring for. Sometimes you can't lose for winning.


I give Brown credit. It's about time we're seeing this. And it better continue throughout the rest of the season and not just be an one-time or occasional gig.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Gibson has the swagger just like DJ. I wonder if that was passed along from vet too rookie.. lol


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Tyronn Lue=The Eastern Conference Steve Nash.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ All Gibson needs is the high stepping and he's set.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> I give Brown credit. It's about time we're seeing this. And it better continue throughout the rest of the season and not just be an one-time or occasional gig.



He also did it a few games back. And he replaced Wesley in the lineup with Brown, which you all asked for.

Mike Brown just wants to be loved guys.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How many And 1's has Lebron gotten tonight? Yowza.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> He also did it a few games back. And he replaced Wesley in the lineup with Brown, which you all asked for.
> 
> Mike Brown just wants to be loved guys.


And he did so only as a last resort, not that derived from open-minded experimentation and daring, but out of utter necessity without option. Hence, Coach Brown's credit is given but diminished in that regard. There was a long period of stubbornness and bullheadedness that continued on entirely too long before the change (shades of Silas in that regard).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland block party! You're all invited. 

Great defense. I wish Cleveland protected the rim like this earlier in the game. Haha


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 106, Atlanta 95*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Looks like I missed a tense second half lol. I haven't seen so much back and forth btw posters in awhile.

Anyways looks like Boobie getting minutes has had the secondary benefit of lighting a fire under Snow's but. Good times


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Frustrating game. It's always so obvious that even when we have a lead, you kinda know that we'll give it back. We were taking jump shots and giving up layups. But we were fortunate this time that we weren't playing a tougher team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *ATLANTA - *It was far from perfect, but it was just the sort of elixir the Cavaliers needed at this point in the season.
> Working as a team and letting the superstar take over when appropriate, the Cavs patched together a quality effort on Friday to beat the Atlanta Hawks 106-95 and end their three-game road losing streak.
> What has been missing from the Cavs (10-6) of late has been consistent focus, especially on the road, and overall shaky play in winning time. In losing three of the previous four games, they'd allowed themselves to be outplayed and outfoxed in the fourth quarters. The blame went from the suits on the sideline all the way to LeBron James, who was as guilty of any Cav as going off meekly into the night.
> Whether or not Friday was a benchmark moment is yet to be seen, but for at least one evening, they again revealed their potential.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16147963.htm


----------

